# State Of The Guru Khalsa Panth Today !



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 13, 2009)

YouTube - Tera Khalsa Panth Bajan Valia Dhadi Bhai Rachpal Singh Pamal


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: State of the Guur Khalsa panth Today !!*

More such videos and news here
YouTube - PANTHICNEWS's Channel


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: State of the Guur Khalsa panth Today !!*

Sikhi Naal ISHQ..by Maksoodpuri... What is the Price of SIKHI ?? Ask a Sardar Ji.
YouTube - Sikhi Naal Ishq Debi Maksoospuri


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: State of the Guur Khalsa panth Today !!*

Sadee kaum nu kisneh mariah..kadeh dushman ne ate kadeh rehbar neh mariah..
YouTube - Dashmesh Teri Kaum nu, Debi Maksoospuri


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: State of the Guur Khalsa panth Today !!*

State of the Punjab Today..destroyed by politics and Vote buying...
YouTube - Ae Baba Punjab Tere Nu, Jaag Sikhiye


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: State of the Guur Khalsa panth Today !!*

Are YOU a SARDAR ? recognisable ?
From the VCD..Sardaree of the Dastaar
YouTube - à¨¸à¨°à¨¦à¨¾à¨°à©€à¨†à¨‚ (We Are Alive)   (à¨…à¨¸à©€à¨‚ à¨œà¨¿à¨Šà¨‚à¨¦à©‡ à¨¹à¨¾à¨‚)


----------



## AdsKhalsa (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: State of the Guur Khalsa panth Today !!*

Shame on Badal and other politicians...............


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 19, 2009)

Many Kirtaniyas are also responsible for this backward slide of Sikhism...
The recently highlighted CHHOCHHA (trickery) of Writing Waheguru 51000 times by students of Punjab schools and awards of Medals to those who wrote MORE...
is condemned in Gurbani as Dhrigg tinnah da jeeveaah..likh likh vecheh NAU !!...

Now this same kirtaniyah is also into BLATANT LYING by saying he has thalis, khoondas, bhandeh, variosu objects of all Gurus as these were given to Bhai Roopa Chand by Guru Hargobind Ji Himslef. Now Bhai Roopas fmaily is in Bagrrian and thye have the two objects in their posession...BUT the EXHIBITION supposed to be held at Gurdwara Rakabganj Delhi is said to have Objects of Guru har rai, Guru Teg baahdur Ji  and Guru GOBIND SINGH JI. How stupid do they think the siksh are ?? The recent saga of the Kalgi has nt been settled..here comes  a person who claims GURU GOBIND SINGHS articles came in the hands of GURU HARGOBIND JI !!!and he gave them to bhai Roopa Chand Ji !!
3, This same person holds a smagam called JAAP-TAAP session of 4 hours or more..wehn GURBANI effectivley CONDEMNS such austerities as jaap tapp etc.

Its clear these types are NOT Guru Ke Kirtaniyas..BUT wolves in sheeps clothing..out to destroy our roots by falsehood and anti gurmatt practises...

The management of GS Rakabganj Delhi has cancelled the jaap tapp  and exhibition...until further clarifications are given.

mirrorfullpage


----------



## palaingtha (Aug 31, 2013)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Many Kirtaniyas are also responsible for this backward slide of Sikhism...
> The recently highlighted CHHOCHHA (trickery) of Writing Waheguru 51000 times by students of Punjab schools and awards of Medals to those who wrote MORE...
> is condemned in Gurbani as Dhrigg tinnah da jeeveaah..likh likh vecheh NAU !!...
> 
> ...



It is not the fault of the Kirtaniyas alone. We, the Sikhs in general, are to be blamed. I will cite a small story of what is happening in our religious congregations:-
A katha Vachak was speaking and the Sangat listened with rapt attention. The Katha vachak said " .... and an elephant entered the Raj-Darbar where there were huge pillars so close to each other that not even a sparrow could enter and, mowed down the Darbaries. The Sangat uttered in unison, "Wahe Guru, Wahe Guru!". The Katha Vachak was a sincere orator and reprimanded the persons there saying, "how could you believe such impossible things?" 

This is the state of religious/general knowledge of some of our Sikhs!!!!!!


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 31, 2013)

Sikhs  have  become blind sheep with the result the rise of  the Sants, Babas with the Sikhi garb to loot the ignorant. And these ignorants want to be spoon fed where Gurbani teaches us to discover things on your own.

The above shows that both the Snake oil salesmen and the buyers are using Sikhi garb as a facade.


----------

